# What's the easiest way????



## kage (Dec 3, 2010)

in your opinion, what's the easiest way to take the top paint off, and leave MOST of the paint underneith... OR should I take it ALL off and spray it,clear coat it, pin striping that says the cabe!?     I'm doin' it, so advice is needed..im dedicating the next 4 days...


----------



## jwm (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you mean the top layer of original oxidized paint, or a barn paint job that someone slapped over the original paint on the bike?

JWM


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, what JWM said and to add...it really depends on the type of paint you are trying to remove. House paint can sometimes be removed with acetone, mineral spirits, laquer thinner or even oven cleaner or carb cleaner...you have test in a hidden area to see what works and only do a small area at a time. Also check to be sure that whatever works doesn't remove the original paint. 
Rattle can paint jobs can be tougher, I had a spray painted job that was almost impossible to remove because the spray paint becomes very hard really quick and none of the previously mentioned chemicals would cut it so I had to wet sand it with 1000 and 2000 grit...non of these methods are easy and the more time and effort you use the better the result.


----------



## kage (Dec 7, 2010)

well, lets start off by saying the bikes ave been painted over the original.. I have painted, and taken off paint, off on bikes before. I'm thinking laquer thinner is my best bet. Buuuuut it could eat right through... I'm conflicted


----------



## kage (Dec 7, 2010)

to answer the question, barn paint. I think  it's thick sh*t


----------



## kage (Dec 7, 2010)

by  the way, old hotrod, this is olive drab paint.. Almost  primer like, ya know?


----------



## jwm (Dec 7, 2010)

Lacquer thinner, or acetone. Find out what cuts the paint. Use as little fluid as possible, wipe gently on small areas. This is, of course, assuming that there is a decent coat of original paint underneath the barn job, and that the rest of the bike is intact, and in good enough condition to ride without a full restoration. At any rate, saving the original paint is going to be a very time consuming job. Will it be worth it? It depends on the bike. Sometimes Rustoleum is the best answer.

JWM


----------



## kage (Dec 7, 2010)

I agree.. In this case it isn't. But I'm doing it anyways. I have a professional shop at my use,  so I should take advantage of it while I can. If the columbia I have was made in early '46 what do you suppose it COULD be?


----------



## kage (Dec 7, 2010)

and what color scheme ? Should I go for orig. Or what I like? I have a pin striper at my finger tips also .. This could be fun


----------

